#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Weichteilödem unter dem Fußballen >

## Manuela Börgers

Hallo zusammen, 
wer kann mir helfen und mir Tipps geben, wie ich ein Weichteilödem wieder loswerde? Ich habe seit Ostern einen dicken licken Fuß. Der Orthopäde hat mir Einlagen verschrieben, die ich seit sieben Wochen trage, aber eine deutliche Besserung ist seitdem nicht eingetreten. Der Fuß schwillt immer wieder an, gerade dann, wenn ich in belasten will. Die MRT-Aufnahme hat ergeben, dass ich keinen Ermüdungsbruch habe und nun soll ich die Einlagen weiter tragen, damit wird das Ödem schon irgendwann verschwinden. Mittlerweile bin ich das Rumgehumpel aber leid, die Schwellung befindet sich genau unter dem Fuß an den Zehgelenken. Ich kann nicht richtig auftreten bzw. die Abrollbewegung durchführen. 
Hilft hier eventuell eine Physiotherapie (Lymphdrainage) oder muss ich mich wirklich in Geduld üben, bis es von alleine wieder verschwindet? Und wie hoch sind die Chancen, so etwas immer wieder zu bekommen? 
Schon mal vorab lieben Dank für eure Hilfe und Tipps. 
Liebe Grüße
Manuela

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Manuela, 
falls du Fußschäden (z.B. Senkfüße) hast, sind die Einlagen eine gute Idee. Einen guten Schutz vor Ödemen bieten sie aber nicht. 
Gegen Ödeme hilft nur eins: Lymphdrainagen in Verbindung mit einem Kompressionsstrumpf. Die gibt es inzwischen auch als Socken oder Kniestrumpf in allen möglichen farben, fallen also so gut wie nicht auf. Lymphdrainagen ohne anschließende Kompression sind übrigens sinnlos. 
Ob ein Ödem chronisch wird, hängt von seiner Ursache und vom zustand des Lymphsystems ab. Hattest du denn schon mal ein Ödem in dem Gebiet? Neigst du allgemein zu Schwellungen? Ist ein Auslöser bekannt oder kam das Ödem einfach so? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Manuela Börgers

Hallo Christiane, 
ich habe Spreizfüße. Als Kind habe ich Einlagen getragen, bis ich soweit ausgewachsen war. Ich trage normale Schuhe, weder High-Heels noch extrem enge Schuhe oder so. Und meistens habe ich auch ein loses Fußbett drin. 
Seitdem hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme mit meinen Füßen. Allerdings habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein gleicher Stelle eine schicke Blase gelaufen (war ziemlich groß mit viel Wasser drin). Kann es sein, dass dadurch der Fuß bzw. das Lymphsystem Schaden genommen hat? Der Orthopäde hat dies kategorisch abgelehnt und gemeint, es sein einfach die chronische Überbeanspruchung eines Spreizfußes, falsches Schuhwerk etc. Momentan sehe ich allerdings noch keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen der Einlage und der Besserung meines Fußes. Er ist zwar mittlerweile etwas dünner geworden, es hat aber gute 7 Wochen gedauert, bis dies eingetreten ist. 
Ansonsten kann ich keinen Auslöser nennen, wir waren an Ostern halt mal spazieren (ich hoffe, dies ist keine zu große Belastung für meine Füße :-)) und zwei Tage später abends war der Fuß auf einmal dick, so das ich kaum auftreten konnte. Schmerzen waren bzw. sind nur dann da, wenn ich den Fuß normal belasten will sprich: gehen. Eine Neigung zu Schwellungen habe ich an mir auch noch nicht feststellen können, das mir Gelenke anschwellen oder so, war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nicht da. 
Schon mal vorab Danke schön.
Lieben Gruß
Manuela

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Manu, 
schwer zu sagen, ob die Blase das Ödem verursacht hat. Bei einem nicht so gut ausgeprägtem Lymphsystem kann sie das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen. Dann wird es auch gerne chronisch. Je früher man gegensteuert, umso besser sind die Aussichten, dass es wieder verschwindet. 
Kannst du auch weite weiche Schuhe umsteigen, z.B. auf Turnschuhe? Die sind bei Ödemen "fußfreundlicher", weil sie beim Laufen nicht so reiben. Du kannst auch die Muskel-Venen-Pumpe aktivieren, indem du beim Laufen betont abrollst bzw im Stehen mehrfach zwischen Zehenstand und Fersenstand wechselst. Die wirksamste Methode bleibt aber die Lymphdrainage. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Manuela Börgers

Hallo Christiane, 
danke schön für deine Tipps. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal eine/n Physiotherapeuten/in ansteuern. Mit dem Laufen muss ich mal schauen, denn gerade dieses Abrollen tut weh. Muss ich dann wohl mal durch :-)) Die Einlage, die mir der Orthopäde verschrieben hat, ist weich, so dass das Laufen einigermaßen angenehm ist. 
Machs gut.
Manuela

----------

